

Yahoo may consider Google alliance, source says - dskhatri
http://www.reuters.com/article/ousiv/idUSN0362915520080204

======
mojuba
Among other things, this is also about taking over the IM market. Yahoo+MSN
together would be able to impose standards, and in case of acquisition the
standards most likely will be closed or just partly open.

It is interesting that both MSN and Yahoo messengers are gaining customers
largely based on the Eternal September effect. Once a user becomes more
advanced, she usually abandons these toys and moves on to better tools. What I
am trying to say is, an Eternal September-based market is shaky and if I
were... well, whoever - I wouldn't bid on a shaky market. (But then maybe
that's the reason I'm not "whoever" and I can't bid.)

------
mattmaroon
I feel bad for Yahoo's shareholders.

